# chsnge shat rotation



## dave t (Jan 25, 2012)

I need some help for a simple inexpensive way to change my snow blower shaft rotation. I purchased a Gravely 40 in snowblower and mounted it on the fromt of my 616 Grasshopper mower, The mounting went very well except for a very important item, my shaft rotates clockwise and I need my shaft to rotate counter clockwise. I would like to mount some type of small of spur gear unit on the back of the blower but I havn"t been able to locate anything small and simple. I have considerable time and money invested in this project. I will post some photos so if anyone has any type of help I would be very appreciated thanks Dave


----------



## MGreiner (Dec 12, 2011)

I just looked an exploded diagram, is it possible to twist the belt between the clutch and PTO shaft??


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

Those Gravely blowers look exactly like the Ariens blowers... If you can't twist that belt the best i could suggest would be some type of gear case to change the direction.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Reversing rotation*

Dave

First off, welcome to the forum.

Now to your problem with incorrect rotation. I'm assuming you can do some parts fabrication and this is 'brainstorming' time. I can think of a few possibilities but no idea if they're feasible or not for you. 
1) Hydraulic pump and motor to run the blower section.
2) something like a differential with the imput shaft locked. Rotate one axel and the other should rotate in opposite direction
3) Mount an engine to run the augers
4) Check out some of the various farm equipment. I think something like a hammermill has a gearbox on it that reverses PTO shaft rotation.

Just some ideas. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

A diff... Darn thats a good idea!! Why didn't i think of that. The last time i needed to reverse a shaft drive on a piece of equipment i ended up building a gear case for it, just a couple shafts and some pillow block bearings with some junk yard gears, worked great for many years until a bearing failed, but it was an easy rebuild.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Unconventional thinking*



kb0nly said:


> A diff... Darn thats a good idea!! Why didn't i think of that.


You had to grow up where there wasn't all the things of today, like on a farm in the 60's. You either made it, fixed it, designed it or did without. It was amazing what you could come up with from a junkyard using a welder and heat wrench. 

I'm still using a bandsaw base that started as parts from a corn picker, and that was over 45 yrs ago.


----------



## Quickrick (May 2, 2011)

*rotational change*

I keep wondering how much room there is to cut into shaft (labeled 1) in that drawing for the new gearcase that you'd need. Some power transmission service would give you ideas on which one, no doubt.

I found this on Ebay, it is sort of the right direction to go at a great price there are other things in his store as well:

NEW Hub City Bevel gear T drive AD3 1:1 ratio | eBay

Better/ simpler is that long twisted belt scenario. If you ever saw the belt on a Chevy Corvair, you know that it would work.
QR


----------



## kb0nly (Sep 22, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> You had to grow up where there wasn't all the things of today, like on a farm in the 60's. You either made it, fixed it, designed it or did without. It was amazing what you could come up with from a junkyard using a welder and heat wrench.
> 
> I'm still using a bandsaw base that started as parts from a corn picker, and that was over 45 yrs ago.


Grew up on a farm myself, the blue tip wrench was my best pal. We didn't have a huge scrapyard to pick but i still built my share of frankensteined machinery!


----------



## dave t (Jan 25, 2012)

*change shaft rotation*

I want to thank all of you for your suggestions. I probably should have done my homework before I bought my Grevely snowblower head. Gravely support told me that the pto shaft rpm. is 1085 rpm. my Grasshopper shaft rpm. is 3200rpm.I not only have to change my shaft rotation I also need to reduce the impiller shaft speed about 2000rpm I can do that by using two different size spur gears that could be mounted between the pto shaft and the impillar shaft.Fortunately we havn"t had any snow here in N.W. Ohio. I think that I will take some time to look for some cheap parts on the surplus sites or put it up for sale next season.
thanks guys Dave


----------

